# This is pretty cool



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I found this guys store on ebay pretty cool and doesn't cost a lot. Check out there store 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

I would love to build my own but I am worried about flooding. With there setup how do you prevent flooding?


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

fish tanks wont flood if put together properly, it is just not physically possible unless the overflow system is built wrong. From what i can tell is that my refugium will never be able to flood, because only the top 1/2 inch of my main display water level will drop before no more creeps into the return.


----------

